# libi2c-dev on Gentoo

## pablo_supertux

An meiner Arbeit arbeite ich mit Debian. Ich habe ein Program, was libi2c-dev verwendet, Funktionien wie i2c_smbus_write_byte_data.

Auf Debian wird /usr/include/linux/i2c-dev.h von libi2c-dev installiert und dort sind die ioctls und die i2c_smbus_* (als inline) definiert. Auf meinem Gentoo wird /usr/include/linux/i2c-dev.h von sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.3 installiert, aber die Dateien sind nicht gleich.

Die Gentoo Version ist viel kleiner und hat die i2c_smbus_* Funktionen nicht.

Meine Frage: welches Gentoo Paket installiert dieselbe i2c-dev.h Version wie libi2c-dev? Oder sind i2c_smbus_* deprecated und es gibt ein neues Interface für i2c?

----------

## Christian99

```
eix i2c
```

 ergibt 

```
sys-apps/i2c-tools
```

keine ahnung ob das das richtige ist, aber probieren kannste mal.

----------

## pablo_supertux

ja, das habe ich, das hat nicht geholfen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, klingt nach Bug 488654

Sorry, ne Idee wie man das aktuell am besten löst hab ich zZt leider nicht :-/

----------

## Christian99

vllt. ebuild in eigenes overlay und die rm -rf zeile entfernen

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, klingt nach Bug 488654
> 
> Sorry, ne Idee wie man das aktuell am besten löst hab ich zZt leider nicht :-/

 

Intressant, das ist genau das Problem. Danke für den Link zum bug report.

----------

## theborg0815

Moin bei den normalen i2c-tools Paket muss man das smbus USE-Flag setzen vielleicht ist das bei dem dev paket auch so,

----------

